# Wingfoot 12-26-10



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

First time ice fishing on Wingfoot and ended up great. A big thank you to lovin life for being my guide. Also saw Fish2Win and met powerstrokin73.

Headed out about 10:00 and started slooowwwww! Lot of guys out but looked like half or more left by lunchtime. Got one every now and then but finally started to pick up about 2:30. Got to where almost couldn't keep one pole in the water. Very few dinks and was throwin back 7" gills. Hated to leave but had go by 4:30 to avoid trouble at home.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Let me tell ya, Nixmkt is a machine ! LOL! THAT, was a fun day on the hardwater !
Lovin


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice! Glad you had a great day.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

yeah buddy, nice job
that is some good eats right there. 

what did the damage? 

id like to hit that lake sometime if you guys would like to go?


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Just my luck, as soon as i left you guys you whacked them. GOOD TO SEE YA NIXMKT AND A PLEASURE TO MEET YA LOVIN LIFE. After i left you guys i went to moggie and caught about 50-60 gills ( 6 good ones, thats it )


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

allwayzfishin said:


> what did the damage?


Got mine on a #6 yellow-green pinmin with a waxworm in 9' of water. I was surprised that most of the perch hit up about mid-depth.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice catch nixmkt


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

very nice!!!


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

nice catch!!! how was the ice out there?


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

The ice is excellent ! Didn't measure it , but i'll say 6 to 8" of solid clear ice. Water is gin clear. The pull is very easy, with several parking lots to choose from. Not much structure or weeds so you got to be patient. Right now, it seems like a late bite. I'd say be there by 2 at the latest. Pinman with waxies etc. Right before dark, HOLD ON !

Lovin


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

To all...remember selective harvest and pick up your trash on the ice and in the parking lots. It is a beautiful lake as is and we would like to keep it that way.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

nice one's guy's.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Was there around 9 til 12:30... Hit it at the slow time, I guess. I'll be back out on Saturday AM if anyone wants to meet up. I want to be there around 6 to 6:30 for the AM bite...

BTW, Nick and I only got 3 yesterday. Lots of lookers. Tried pinmins, slug bugs and ratsos... Chartruse ratso had the most interest. 

Good to see a few guys out there too (Fish2Win). We'll meet again, I'm sure.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

Big Daddy said:


> Was there around 9 til 12:30... Hit it at the slow time, I guess. I'll be back out on Saturday AM if anyone wants to meet up. I want to be there around 6 to 6:30 for the AM bite...
> 
> The early bite has been fierce for me twice. been there 6:15am one morning and 6:30 the other, both in 12 fow. and its hot till around 7 or so. could only use one rod with minnows they wouldn't even let it settle they would hit it on the fall. haven't tried the early bite in shallower water, plan on gettin out there early thursday, i'll let ya know i plan on trying shallower.. Evin


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Nice pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

WOW its been 40 years sence i been on that lake . we would go there and catch 200 to 300 gills in a day .reading this thread brings back old memories .those were definaly the good old day . 

jim:F


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Just found out that I have Wed, Thurs, and Friday off this week! WOO HOO! 

I'll be on the ice Thursday AM early for sure. Dr. appointment Wednesday but I should be able to get an afternoon in somewhere...


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

fished a secret area out there today and did decent. did see a pile of 8in crappie someone left on the ice. i guess the idea of selective harvest is out the window?


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Anyone going Tuesday morning...ill be at the parking lot at 6:15-6:30.


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

I'll be there in the afternoon with my Father-in-Law. Hoping to be on the ice by 1pm. I'll be dragging a black frabill venture.


----------

